# Backyard Fence-best way to solve my problem



## Judi

Ask a neighbor to recomend a reputable fence person to come to your house and see what you are talking about. Discuss this with him or her.


----------



## lgnutah

Without a picture, I can't visualize it


----------



## Scook152

Basically picture a house, with a driveway going down the side of it, leading to a garage behind the house. The driveway is part of the backyard, but in order for me to fence in the backyard, I must go from the back of my house, across the driveway to my property line and then back to the end of my property line in my backyard.


----------



## Rainheart

Invisible fence? We have one and it works great. Or, do you actually need something like a privacy fence?


----------



## DianaM

It sounds like a pretty standard layout. I don't think it will be a problem. Just need a gate across the driveway like you mentioned already.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I live in a 60's neighborhood, cookie cutter 60x120 lots. Most have detached garages behind the house. A lot of the yards are fenced off with gates that block the driveway. Or you could fence off next to the driveway, the part of that which is tough is you have to 'go' out to put the dog out. Not just open the door. 

However my advice, is first go to your city and find out the rules about fences. That could change a lot of things. We recently replaced a portion of our fence, and we were surprised even for replacing what we could and could not do. Also what the city would allow, for instance we went with an aluminum fence we had to have a closed top not "spikes". I didn't want spikes but the city does not allow them. Also talk to several fence companies and see what they say. Fences can be done by ones self, but usually the effort involved is worth the installation price. 

A last thought, a lot of people like the invisible fences, I am not one of them but a friend installed it, and she put it across her driveway. In order to take her dogs for a walk, she had to drive them down the driveway park in front of her house, walk the dogs, get back drive them back. The dogs would NOT walk through where the fence was even without their collar or the fence turned off. So if you investigate that avenue, make it so you can get your dog out without driving it down the driveway. Maybe fence off from the side of the house, but leave the front yard so you can walk out the front door. 

Fencing is a HUGE issue with property lines, get your city involved to know what you can and can not do before doing anything.


----------



## LibertyME

Could you utilize a different door or relocate a door in your home that would still give access to the backyard?
I have to physically walk my dogs to the gate leading to the backyard.....have done it for 11 years.  _We are finally installing a new door that will lead directly to the back yard._


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Is the garage attached to your home? I'm not sure... Is it possible to fence around the garage and put fence up to the garage walls and use the garage walls as part of the enclosed area so you don't have to fence that part?


----------



## LibertyME

Isnt that the truth! Definitely talk with town officials before signing any contract with any fencing company!



Maxs Mom said:


> Fencing is a HUGE issue with property lines, get your city involved to know what you can and can not do before doing anything.


----------



## lgnutah

Absolutely make sure a door from your home has direct access to the fenced in area for your dog. You will regret it otherwise (spoken from experience)


----------



## LibertyME

lgnutah said:


> Absolutely make sure a door from your home has direct access to the fenced in area for your dog. You will regret it otherwise (spoken from experience)



After 11 years of walking multiple dogs to and from the yard! I agree!
It takes me a while to learn! :::


----------



## Willow52

We once lived in a house with the driveway along the house and garage in the back. But without seeing your setup, its hard to say what options you have. DH was able to fence part of our yard with access to the basement and back doors without a gate across the driveway. We did need to use a gate to get to the garage though.

I have an invisible fence as well has a fenced back yard. I really like the IF but I don't use it at night since it cover a large area and we have alot of wildlife. We have no problem taking Hank out of the boundary for a walk. We always exit at the same spot. If you are just going to use the IF area while you are home, it should work fine and may be your best option.


----------



## cubbysan

My old house, we lived on a corner lot, and the driveway went all the way behind my house, so the driveway separated my house from my backyard. I had three fence companies out to see how to fence it in, it would have been so zig-zagged and cost a fortune for such a small amount of space. We went with the invisible fence, we also put self closing gates on the deck off my back door for extra security.


----------



## knepp1bj

invisible fence...problem solved..they cut it across the drive so you will be all set.


----------



## Judi

Scook152 said:


> Okay for starters I am not sure where exactly I would put this thread, but I need help. So I have a completely unfenced backyard. Not only is it unfenced but to cause more problems the garage is in the backyard, so the driveway goes down the side of the house to the back yard. In order to fence in that backyard I must put a gate to the back yard. I was wondering if you guys knew the most effective way for this including the fence in the back yard not just the gate, to save the most amount of money.Thanks


Why not speek to a fence person about this?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Maxs Mom said:


> However my advice, is first go to your city and find out the rules about fences. That could change a lot of things. We recently replaced a portion of our fence, and we were surprised even for replacing what we could and could not do. Also what the city would allow, for instance we went with an aluminum fence we had to have a closed top not "spikes". I didn't want spikes but the city does not allow them. Also talk to several fence companies and see what they say. Fences can be done by ones self, but usually the effort involved is worth the installation price.


Sorry for the off topic question but why is there limits on your fencing?


----------



## DaisyGolden

Maybe I'm the only one who thinks this but I think invisible fence is dangerous. I have heard of dogs getting out even with it on and the worst thing of all is it won't help your dogs if your neighbors mean dog down the street gets loose and attacks your dog. That happened to someone I knew a few years ago and their dog just ran around their yard and wouldn't run out to save itself. They finally broke up the fight but not without some wounds to their dog and even if you watch your dog the whole time it's outside if a mean dog shows up you might not be strong enough to save your dog or could get hurt in the process. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Almanac

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Sorry for the off topic question but why is there limits on your fencing?


There are limits pretty much everywhere on fencing. You have to check with local building codes and ordinances. They can include how tall your fence can be in the front and back yards, visual clearance areas on corners of streets, good side must be facing out, when you can use barbwire and razor wire, etc.


----------



## cubbysan

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Sorry for the off topic question but why is there limits on your fencing?


Because in the US, even though it is a "free country" there are more laws and regulations about almost everything.


----------



## Debles

We are having our side yard fenced in (we have a small backyard and a very large side yard. We have a corner lot)
We had the city come out today and the set back code and triangle of safety for a corner intersection are so large we have to angle our fence now. It will be OK but not nearly as large as we had wanted. Bummer.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Debles said:


> We are having our side yard fenced in (we have a small backyard and a very large side yard. We have a corner lot)
> We had the city come out today and the set back code and triangle of safety for a corner intersection are so large we have to angle our fence now. It will be OK but not nearly as large as we had wanted. Bummer.


That is a bummer, but on the other hand, the cars need visibility. Otherwise you might get sued in connection with an accident if they claim your fence impaired their view. We had a neighbor put a fence up on a corner lot at the end of our alley and it is a big safety hazard now. 

To the OP, the houses in our area are like you describe. Many neighbors just fence in everything but the garage and driveway. Some add in attractive electronic iron gates at the corner of their house and fence in the side from the gate to the back property line. Personally I'd want the dogs separated from the garage to prevent accidents, but we have also have a rolling gate over the driveway and I really like the added security of it too.


----------

